# Emco Compact 5 Mk1 Conversion



## Pete92 (Oct 1, 2013)

Right after some consideration, I have decided that I am going to convert my EMCO Compact 5 to run from a computer using Mach3 or similar software. My issue is where do I start.

I am planning on keeping the EMCO control box in one piece and removing it then manufacture a new box with all new electronics in. 

This will be my first conversion. I pretty much understand what to do. Its just the parts I need to do it. 
This is the control board I was looking at: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TB6560-CN...ial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item3a8491490e

But then there is a lot of talk of breakout boards and smooth steppers. Is this part I am looking at the break out board, and I will need a smooth stepper to go onto this? 

Would the original spindle rotary encoder connect to this board? 

Sorry if im coming accross a bit thick. But id rather know before I spend money on things I wont need.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## RonGinger (Oct 1, 2013)

The part you are looking at is a stepper motor driver. Think of it as a 'power amplifier'. It will take a low power pulse from a logic source and drive a high current for the motor. You will need something like it for any system.

The one you link to is a piece of junk. Do some searching on cnczone and you will find directions for removing the slow speed optos that cause it to fail with most systems. The chip is also well know for blowing. 

A smoothstepper is a microprocessor that only works with Mach3, It takes a USB signal from Mach and creates effectively a parallel port. The SS does the real time pulse generation. It is not required with Mach, but its name tells you what it does- it can make a huge difference in how well a machine works, often as much as doubling teh reliable speed. I have used them on several machines. You can always start with just the parallel port and add a smoothstepper later if you find problems. It also makes it possible to run Mach from a PC that does not have a parallel port. Note there are other devices sold that make a printer port connection through USB. These cannot possibly work with mach.

A breakout board is a kind of buffer between a computers parallel port and the more powerful devices like drivers. It is to isolate the signals for things like ground loops and power glitches. It is not absolutely required- you can do nothing but hook a pc's parallel port to a driver- even one of the cheap ones like the one you reference. It will work, but you are likely to blow the parallel port eventually. The bob also provides a nice way to make the connection between the computer and drivers because it usually has nice screw terminals for easy connection.

Did I say that board is junk?

An option to make it all very simple is the new PMDX box, http://www.pmdx.com/PMDX-340 This has every thing needed in one box, all wired and ready to go. All you need to connect is a power cord and the wires to the stepper motors.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 9, 2013)

Pete92 said:


> Would the original spindle rotary encoder connect to this board?


No, with a parallel port, you'll need a single pulse per rev device like an opto sensor & a resistor (I think) or other sensor.  I'm not sure exactly what circuitry you'd need to use a stand-alone sensor because I'm electronically challenged.  I have read about it on the Mach support forum & it sounds simple.

I'm not sure since I don't have one but Smooth Steppers may work with more than 1 pulse per rev??  I do know that LinuxCNC does if you're big into the geeky stuff.

I chose a CNC4PC C-3 index pulse card myself because it's pre-wired, cheap & works perfectly.  I have one on my Denford ORAC lathe & MicroMill conversions running on Mach3.
http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/product_info.php?products_id=129


----------



## Pete92 (Oct 15, 2013)

A quick update. I have fitted 2 new stepper motors to the machine. Just lots of wiring and things to do now.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Oct 15, 2013)

DICKEYBIRD said:


> No, with a parallel port, you'll need a single pulse per rev device like an opto sensor & a resistor (I think)
> I chose a CNC4PC C-3 index pulse card myself because it's pre-wired, cheap & works perfectly.  I have one on my Denford ORAC lathe & MicroMill conversions running on Mach3.
> http://www.cnc4pc.com/Store/osc/product_info.php?products_id=129



Dickybird,

you are spot on, opto sensor with a resistor, single pulse per revolution and a 3.3 - 5v power supply for the parallel port input.

You can use 2 slots on the timing disk and set Mach3 to read accordingly although they need to be different widths so Mach can define the position. I have tried this in the past but am not convinced there is any difference between 1 slot or 2 slots.

I agree the C6 board is the essayist option also


----------



## xpylonracer (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Pete
Did send mail a couple of times with info for your conversion to Mach operating system that would suit your machine and be very low cost with minimal work, a few electronic components, piece of Veroboard and some wire.
I have attached the Conversion document to this message to help others who may be upgrading the same Emco machine.
Rgds, Emgee 

View attachment Emco retrofit with UCN5804B.pdf


----------



## Pete92 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well I decided to remove the original parts and fit a new system from CNC4You (Cheap and nasty but good enough for a first CNC attempt) 

We have set up the stepper motors and everything runs fine from Mach3 on the computer. Just waiting on a new timing belt, but that's a different story!

The final issue in this affair is the spindle control. At the moment it is all disconnect (as pictures show) What do I need to do to connect this up to the computer and control panel. I guess there needs to be a control board for the spindle itself. Does anyone recommend a product for this? 

The other question is where should the spindle be getting its power? I apologise for this stupidity. And where should the spindle sensor connect to on the BOB. Does it go into the input slots with the limit stops? 

Any advise is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## blighty (Oct 22, 2013)

looking forward to this one.

worms can of, ready.........

you might get some stepping  problems with the wire going from your controllers to you steppers. the should really be shielded. when i did mine i got some flash shielded 2 core speaker wire that these "need for speed" type people have on there in car wireless.

i would go with the C6 board as well. i got one for my cnc lathe, but as i haven't built the lathe yet i've only looked at the c6 board


----------

